# stiff manual steering in 94 sentra e w 175k



## fro98665 (May 11, 2004)

Will replacing ball joints and tie rods make my car easier to steer? Reason I ask is long time ago I had a volvo 142 e and the steering was very stiff. Replaced the tie rods end and it was easier to steer although it had a huge steering wheel for a reason I guess. Anyways, it was way easier to steer with manual steering than my lighter 94 sentra e is. Is the suspension worn out or is this normal. thnks


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Did you check your tire pressure?


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

It's certainly possible that the stiffness is coming from bad tie rod ends, or just a lack of lubrication somewhere in the steering system. Check to make sure that your steering gear boots are intact.

Are you certain that you don't have power steering? I had thought these cars all had it. If you actually do have power steering and it's failed, that could also explain the difficulty in turning.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you check the power steering fluid level?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

^^Did you read the thread title?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes I did. My 89 'E' had poweer steering. Did Nissan downgrade in 94?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Some cars have it, some don't.


----------



## Mikerica (Jun 9, 2002)

My wifes 94 Sentra has problems with the steering being stiff from time to time. I just add a little fluid and it clears it up, even if the fluid is not low.


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

My 92 Sentra E automatic power steering had stiff steering.

When wheel aglinment was done. The mechanic turned my front wheels in left direction to access the NUT in front wheel. I think he loosened it to make steering less stiff.

Someone here can give you the exact part name of where th Nut is located.


----------



## R3DN1CK (Jun 14, 2007)

check for grime in the steering rack parts that move. clean them. it will help. also check the tire size is correct. a wider then stock tire makes it harder to steer and check your air pressures. if you increase the air pressure a little it makes steering effort a lot less.


----------

